# Case 444 Labors Underload



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

Working on diagnosing problem with my Case 444. The engine operates fine when under light load, like operating with Case grass sweeper attachment. However, when operating the mower deck, loses power after about 10 minutes work, then powers right out. Not sure where to start diagnosing.
Compression test as follows:
Cold - 95 psi
Hot - 120 psi


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

Does it quit or just slow down . May be coil


----------



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

It actually really labors, loosing power, then sputters and quits. I have changed the coil, with no luck. I also, thought of poor fuel pump and thought seriously of putting on an electrical pump, 3psi. What I wasn't sure of is were it could be a hydraulic issue causing undo strain of motor.


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

I had a similar issue with my 444, wound up being a weak fuel pump, which I replaced with a new KOHLER pump, I emphasize that because tho other brands are cheaper you get what you pay for.


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Also assuming your 444 still has the K321 engine, a stuck valve could also be the issue. This is not an uncommon issue with these, (has happened to me) as the motor heats up a valve will stick and the engine will lose power and die, then after the engine cools the valve settles back in allowing the motor to run again, A coil could also be the problem, stick with Kohler if replacing the coil


----------



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Will definitely look at doing valve job to ensure not a sticking valve problem. I take it the electric low psi fuel pump is not recommended. Thought it would be more reliable, especially since rebuilding is no longer any option kohler diaphragm pump, because kits no longer available.
Any suggestions on valve job, tolerance specs for guides are usually more than I like.


----------



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

Just a thought! Is it possible for the fuel line, which runs from the rear tank to fuel pump, get to hot being adjacent to the exhaust system, causing air locks in the line? Thus machine runs out of fuel.


----------



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

CMAC:
Can you tell me the proper way to check for sticking valves? or How to proceed to eliminate possibility of sticking valves?


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

dens1 said:


> CMAC:
> Can you tell me the proper way to check for sticking valves? or How to proceed to eliminate possibility of sticking valves?





dens1 said:


> CMAC:
> Can you tell me the proper way to check for sticking valves? or How to proceed to eliminate possibility of sticking valves?


The exhaust valve sticks when the engine gets hot and it sticks open on the valve guide when the engine cools it snaps back into place these are air cooled engines I would make sure the engine shroud is clean remove any debris, dirt dust etc.. All air enters threw the flywheel screen even if this looks clean blow it out with compressed air, if that doesn't work it needs a valve job as there's no easy fix, (worth the $ tho) to answer ur other question about the fuel line, yes it is possible, quick solution when it dies quickly squirt some gas in the carb and try to start if it runs it's the line or PUMP.. Believe me I'm not a mechanic but I've been around these tractors my whole life and deal with a very reputable dealer


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

dens1 said:


> CMAC:
> Can you tell me the proper way to check for sticking valves? or How to proceed to eliminate possibility of sticking valves?


Just curious what year is your 444? I have a '75 444, '83 448 and a '93 3014. So I get to deal with a Kohler, Onan, and Vanguard


----------



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

Reference the coil easy check, when it dies immediately check for spark when it dies


----------



## dens1 (May 30, 2009)

It's a '75 but in nice shape overall. A real workhorse.


----------

